# This is disgusting!



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

See the last page.
Why do we allow this type of perversion?
This is a _family_ site.
 :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: :rolling: :rotfl: ...........you guys are to much!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is a _family_ site? Thanks for telling me. 

RKing's av is an example of why families 
get started in the first place. If it weren't 
for lust and hot, nasty S-E-X, none of us would 
be here to complain about the reason we are here. !!??? 

I just had a headarc -- I'm going to lay down for a while.

Nickster


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I always thought they came from a 6-pak and the back seat of a car.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Headarc? Is that like a short circuit?


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Richard,
I can't believe that good looking woman gave you the crabs.:eek2:
Man; that really sucks!
Oh sh!t...Are crabs contagious?
I don't know if my computer is protected from that kind of virus.
Damn you Richard...Why in the hell didn't you wear protection?????????:shrug:
My computer is probably on it's way to hell now!:crying:  :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Just goes to show that you can't tell by simply looking. Crabs are obviously more than skin deep. I knew I should have made her get her shots before allowing her on my screen. Who would have thunk it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: you guys creack me up


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> you guys creack me up


Just like my bones. You must be getting old fast. :lol:


----------

